# Le "Gorafi" de MacGé



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2014)

A la demande générale d'un membre du forum, je m'empresse d'ouvrir ce fil dans lequel vous pourrez empiler toutes vos news aussi fausses et débiles les unes que les autres ... La seule condition étant que ces news soient naturellement ... fausses et débiles !

Toutefois, rien ne vous empêche d'empiler autre chose si votre besoin s'avère irrépressible et incontrôlé - on est là juste pour se marrer !

Je commence donc :

Des scientifiques anonymes dont, bien entendu je ne citerai pas les noms, ont réussi à prouver que la montée du niveau des océans ne serait pas uniquement due au réchauffement climatique, mais à la masturbation frénétique des baleines qui se paluchent énergiquement depuis une dizaine d'années.

L'origine de ce phénomène remonte précisément à janvier 2004, date à laquelle un navigateur solitaire un peu trop esseulé a eu la (mauvaise !) idée de se projeter un film sur grand écran en plein milieu de l'océan ... Après recherches, il s'avère que ce film s'intitulait : "Fanon des Sources" ...

Et depuis, le bouche à oreilles (enfin, vous m'aurez compris !) ayant fait son oeuvre, les baleines n'arrêtent pas de se raconter le film, ce qui, bien entendu, se termine à chaque fois par une séance de paluchage débridée avec les conséquences que l'on connaît à présent.

Certains responsables d'ONG tentent de contrer le phénomène en projetant à leur tour une sélection des meilleurs épisodes de Derrick censés atténuer la libido de ces charmants animaux tandis que d'autres parcourent les océans bardés de banderoles sur laquelle il est marqué : "Bon ! Les baleines ! C'est assez !!!!!"

Mais, jusqu'à présent, aucun résultat concret n'a pu être scientifiquement constaté.

:rateau:


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2014)

j'aime 

donc certains à marseille pretendent que le ferriboateux et bé c'est pas vrai il tire tout droit, et si il va de travers benh c'est pour eviter les iceberg issus des pastagas jetés à la mer


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2014)

Mal barré ce post, le Garofi est quand même plus subtil et moins pignolesque


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> ...le Garofi est quand même plus subtil et moins pignolesque




On a dit fausses et débiles les news, mais là, tu y va un peu fort! :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Mal barré ce post, le Garofi est quand même plus subtil et moins pignolesque



Pas question d'imiter le Gorafi ...  ... Nous c'est justement pour faire dans le pignolesque !


----------



## Nephou (27 Mars 2014)

ouaip, la pignole y&#8217;a que ça de vrai : on épingle


----------



## ergu (28 Mars 2014)

*Christiane Taubira savait que Vladimir Poutine n'est pas quebécois - Jean-François Copé exige sa démission immédiate.*​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

*!!! EXCLUSIF !!!

Ce policier arrachait des aveux aux suspects en leur faisant écouter en boucle des discours de Christine Boutin.

"Le boutin, ça fait mal et ça laisse pas de traces" aurait déclaré le tortionnaire.
*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2014)

Communiqué de l'Agence Belga (Euh, pas les cigarettes, l'autre ...)

Un belge, Vincent Derat, vient de lancer le premier réseau anti-social dénommé "Face Derat".

Selon des sources bien informées, ce réseau anti-social serait promis à un bel avenir en réunissant tous les déçus des réseaux sociaux habituels.

Laissons le créateur s'exprimer :

_Vous êtes moche,
Vous êtes pauvre,
Vous êtes tout seul,
Vos amis se comptent sur les 2 doigts de la main d'un ex-menuisier,
Vous ne partez jamais en vacances,
Vous n'avez rien à montrer à part le spectacle de votre propre déchéance et votre collection de canettes vides de Cara Pils,
Vous en avez marre d'être harcelé sur FaceBook,
Vous n'avez eu qu'un "like" sur votre page, et encore, c'est parce que votre mère est compatissante,
Vous avez encore un ordi tournant sous Win95 et un modem 56K,

Ne vous en faites pas et venez nous rejoindre sur "Face Derat" le premier réseau anti-social qui fera de vous LA vedette étant donné que vous serez le seul à y participer avec l'avantage de pouvoir vous "liker" vous-même et plus si affinités !

En effet, même pas besoin de connexion internet ... l'application vous sera fournie sur  disquette 3,5" certifiée anti-virusse (sont partout ceux-là !) sur simple demande téléphonique après virement d'un montant de 50 Euros pour les frais de port.

Son application est des plus simples ... après avoir inséré la disquette, une page se lancera sur laquelle vous pourrez disposer votre photo (si vous en avez le courage, bien entendu) et vos renseignements personnels - ceci fait, un générateur automatique et aléatoire de "likes" se mettra en fonction et à chaque "like" de plus, votre ordinateur émettra un bip sonore, ce qui vous permettra d'être tenu au courant de l'évolution de votre compteur.

Quand vous aurez atteint les 1.000 "likes", un fond d'écran publicitaire sera installé gratuitement et vous bénéficierez d'un bon de réduction de 25% sur les "NaraKiriKit" commercialisés par notre partenaire Nephou et Cie.

Soyez attentifs, surveillez votre progression sans crainte des commentaires haineux ... votre "mur" ne sera jamais plus le mur de la honte et vous vivrez toujours aussi seul et moche, mais dans la sérénité.

De plus, et au titre d'offre exceptionnelle, une remise de 50% vous sera octroyée si vous êtes le deuxième à passer commande - en effet, nous venons de livrer le premier exemplaire à un autre belge (flamand de surcroit !) qui a demandé un fond d'écran customisé style "White Russian" !

Commandez dès aujourd'hui !!!!!!!!
_


----------



## ergu (28 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _Vous êtes moche,
> Vous êtes pauvre,
> Vous êtes tout seul,
> Vos amis se comptent sur les 2 doigts de la main d'un ex-menuisier,
> ...



Comment il a trop pompé le concept du Bar MacG, le gars !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Comment il a trop pompé le concept du Bar MacG, le gars !!!



 ... Je viens de m'en rendre compte ! Et dire que je lui fait sa pub !

Euh ! Tu crois que je risque d'être banni ????:afraid:


----------



## ergu (28 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu crois que je risque d'être banni ????:afraid:



Pire...
Exilé sur FaceBook...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2014)

Les news du jour ...

On vient de signaler que des scientifiques travaillant au large de Terre-Neuve ont découvert sur un iceberg un ancien frigidaire datant de 1912 !

A la surprise générale, ce frigidaire contenait encore un lot testicules dépareillées qui, après examen minutieux se sont avérées être celles de quelques infortunés passagers du Titanic.

Ces testicules, marinées au champagne et fourrées de caviar, laissent à penser que ce sont des passagers de 1ère classe qui sont concernés.

Encore un élément qui tend à prouver que le Titanic n'a pas heurté l'iceberg par accident, mais que ce sont les Inuits qui ont dirigé l'iceberg sur lui afin de compenser le fait que, affamés, ils étaient arrivés trop tard au O'Cool et dès lors, n'avaient pu se fournir en provisions de bouche !

Une analyse ADN est en cours afin de restituer les abbats aux familles.


----------



## Xman (28 Mars 2014)

Microsoft vient de racheter Apple 
et personne ne réagit ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2014)

Xman a dit:


> Microsoft vient de racheter Apple
> et personne ne réagit ?



 ... On aurait du le pressentir depuis que Microsoft a abandonné le support d'XP ... C'était couru qu'ils allaient chercher un autre OS à ronger !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2014)

*À la demande de la présidente du parti, les candidats FN, qui vont affronter les électeurs pour le second tour ce dimanche, sont allés mettre des merguez dans les mosquées pour s'attirer le vote des immigrés de première génération !!!*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2014)

Une adolescente condamnée pour avoir écouté en boucle les One Direction

À Paris une adolescente de 12 ans vient d'être condamnée à 1 mois de prison ferme et 1500 euros d'amende pour avoir écouté en boucle et pendant des jours entiers les chansons de son groupe préféré : les One Direction.

Ce sont ses voisins qui l'avaient dénoncée et elle avait rapidement été interpellée et placée en garde en vue.

Lors de l'audience l'avocat de l'adolescente a plaidé l'erreur de jeunesse mais cet argument n'a pas été jugé recevable. Et la condamnation est tombée.

A l'issue de l'audience, il a déclaré qu'il trouvait la sanction disproportionnée par rapport à la faute commise et qu'il allait faire appel au motif qu'on ne peut pas être condamné pour avoir des goûts de chiotte.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

*Las Vegas - 28 Mars 2014*

Suite à son premier message adressé à la presse le lendemain de la disparition de l'avion au départ de la Malaise ou il avait déclaré à la presse "S'ils ne retrouvent pas l'avion, j'arrête d'être magicien", David Copperfield a réitéré ses propos aujourd'hui juste avant son spectacle au MGM Grand Las Vegas. "C'est tout de même incroyable si vous y pensez bien : je fais disparaitre des cartes, des personnes, des dauphins, mais jamais je n'ai fait disparaitre un avion !". Il faut dire que cette disparition est un coup de génie. A n'en pas douter, même David Copperfield semblerait avoir des doutes sur les capacités d'un tel magicien.

En lui parlant, on ressent de la fébrilité lorsqu'il évoque la disparition de l'avion, à croire qu'il à peur qu'un magicien plus puissant que lui se tapisse dans l'ombre d'un rideau de scène. Pratiquant la magie depuis 30 ans, le plus grand magicien du monde serait il sur le point d'abandonner son métier face à quelqu'un de plus puissant que lui ?

"En attendant, je continuerai à amuser mon public et à faire de mon mieux." nous à t'il dit.  "J'essaye de ne pas trop y penser, en espérant qu'ils retrouveront l'avion en entier ! Ça serait le plus beau jour de ma vie"

Pendant que les recherches se poursuivent, son public lui, cherche toujours l'as de trèfle dans sa manche droite !

_[cela va sans dire que c'est de l'humour, certes noir, mais de l'humour. ce n'est pas le sujet le plus facile et j'espère n'avoir offensé personne en écrivant ces lignes ]_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2014)

Flash en direct de Bruxelles ...

Un resquilleur tente de gagner une place devant une friterie bruxelloise et provoque une bagarre générale à coups de fricadelles - le bilan est lourd car les fricadelles n'étaient pas encore décongelées.

Jusqu'à présent on dénombre environ 28 blessés par perforation de l'intestin ... et un orgasme !

La police a arrêté le responsable de la friterie qui voulait récupérer ses fricadelles !

ps : pour les ignares (non belges !) qui ne connaîtraient pas la fricadelle, c'est ça :




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2014)

Changement d'heure et économie.




​
L'État  français mettant en avant les économies réalisées depuis quelques  années avec le changement d'heure, une idée est venue au gouvernement en  place. 

Au vu des difficultés rencontrées pour faire baisser le  taux de chômage, le premier ministre a décidé qu'il était temps de  prendre une décision radicale. 
À partir de cette nuit, en France,  toutes les horloges vont reculer d'une heure par seconde   jusqu'à  retourner dans les années 70. 
Cette initiative présidentielle inédite, satisfera sûrement les associations qui réclamaient un retour à l'heure de 1976. 

Les conséquences de cette initiative devraient être multiples. 
Premièrement, nous devrions tous prendre un sacré coup de jeune !
Deuxièmement,  la crise économique subie par la France devrait passer du présent au  futur. De fait, le Président a affirmé que d'ici à ce que nous revenions en  2014, au moment du prochain changement d'heure, il aura forcément trouvé  une solution à la crise qui frappe notre pays même si, en revenant en  1976, nous allons tous forcément être beaucoup plus riches. Multipliez vos euros  en francs et vous allez comprendre !

Face à cette innovation temporelle imminente, quelques tempo-sceptiques se sont exprimés. 
Lors  de la conférence de presse au Matignon, la question pertinente du jour a  été posée par un journaliste de GArofMac : "_Le reste du monde ne  va-t-il pas tenter de vous remettre les pendules à l'heure avant la date  prévue_ ?" 
Le président a répondu par la négative. Il affirme que  Vladimir Poutine envisageait déjà cette option pour revenir en 1852,  c'est-à-dire 1 an avant la guerre de Crimée, afin de faire taire les  mauvaises langues qui s'opposent à ce qu'il récupère ce qui lui  appartient, et par la même occasion renvoyer Obama quelque part vers  Kendu Bay pour qu'il fasse ses classes en tant que domestique !  
Bref, d'après le Président, le monde est favorable à cette avancée dans le passé. 

Personnellement,  le Président a aussi affirmé, hors micro et à quelques journalistes  triés sur le volet, qu'il a toujours eu des difficultés à lire l'heure  d'été. C'est pour cela qu'il fait toujours tourner sa montre autour de  son poignet dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre avant de tenter de lire l'heure. 
Il a aussi expliqué  que, lors de son rendez-vous avec Julie, il avait confondu AM avec PM.  Obama lui aurait offert une montre américaine, certes magnifique, mais  en affichage 12H. Le diable est souvent dans les détails ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je vous souhaite une bonne avancée vers le passé. Que le CAC40 soit avec vous !
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2014)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que le CAC40 soit avec vous !


 
amen !

des gens vont maintenant passer pour la quête...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

Suite aux déclarations de Christine Boutin citant un article du Gorafi à la télévision française, le site Hoaxbuster vient de mettre en place un service personnalisé pour les personnalités du monde politique.

Pour 666&#8364;, soit bien moins cher qu'une bourde à l'écran peut vous couter en terme d'image, le site vous propose "d'analyser tout vos emails, y compris ceux de vos conseillers et de votre famille proche" de manière à identifier le plus rapidement un canulars. Pour seulement 66&#8364; de plus, le site vous propose même d'avoir un conseillé qui vous appelle dans les 15 minutes recevant un email incorrect pour vous briefer sur ce qu'il ne faudra absolument pas dire en public.

Le site, qui est actuellement à la recherche de fonds pour accroitre se développement espère que cette idée fonctionnera. "Les politiques sont volontairement naïfs quand ils lisent des informations allant dans leur sens" nous dit-il avant de continuer "c'est assez ironique, hoaxbuster est là pour informer les gens, et avec ce service nous allons même gagner de l'argent sur la bêtise des gens". Avec ce nouveau service, le site nous parle aussi d'embauches pouvant aller jusqu'à plus de 400 personnes.

La bêtise des politiques serait elle la prochaine économie numérique ? Rien n'est moins sur. Pour l'instant, plus d'une centaine de demande ont été faites. "Nous recevons un flux d'email incroyable, beaucoup de conseillers de personnages politiques importants qui nous disent leur ras-le-bol d'avoir à braver vent et marée pour remettre leur politique dans le droit chemin". Reste que le site ne se veut pas un substitut des conseillers politiques "nous, la politique on la regarde de loin. On a simplement marre de voir ces politiques se faire passer pour des andouilles à la télévision alors que c'est bien meilleur dans une assiette avec de la moutarde".

La prochaine sortie de Christine Boutin à la télévision est donc attendue avec impatience. Elle sera un bon exemple pour évaluer la qualité de ce nouveau service.


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2014)

Suite à la disparition d' une heure, hier, Dimanche, un vent de fronde a soufflé sur les isoloirs.

Les recherches sont toujours en cours pour savoir oû elle est passée.


----------



## magicPDF (31 Mars 2014)

naas a dit:


> certains à marseille pretendent que le ferriboateux et bé c'est pas vrai il tire tout droit, et si il va de travers benh c'est pour eviter les iceberg issus des pastagas jetés à la mer



Pignolesque ou Pagnolesque ?


----------



## ergu (31 Mars 2014)

*Les élections munibronzées ont déposé un recours devant le haut conseil des droits de l'homme pour discrimination, les médias faisant "systématiquement la part belle aux élections municipales", selon monsieur Urn el Zowar leur représentant.​*


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2014)

Une confusion dramatique.

Suite a l' annonce de l' élection de Anne Hidalgo, comme nouvelle maire de Paris, des dizaines de milliers de parisiens ont convergés vers l' hotel de ville de Paris, tentant de le prendre d' assaut en hurlant "Maman!!!"
Selon les spécialistes, ce serait une nouvelle illustration du drame de la baisse du niveau de l' orthographe.


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2014)

Lundi 31 mars 2014, dépêche AFP*:

Après plusieurs mois de tractations, d'empoignades internes, mais aussi externes, et de rumeurs infondées, le nouveau site internet francophone consacré à "La Pomme" verra le jour demain.
Constatant que trop de "trolls" pour l'essentiel masculins "polluaient" leurs sites respectifs, les dirigeants sous-payés de ces micro-entreprises sont parvenus à les fusionner pour n'en faire qu'un.
Ainsi MacGé, Mac4 et MacB ont-ils décidé (et conçu, rendons à César ce qui est à César) de regrouper leurs trois sites en un seul, peu "hackable" et plus féminisé, mais surtout accessible sans connexion internet.
MacGé, Mac4 et MacB nous donnent donc rendez-vous demain sur "Mac-à-Dames", consultable selon les initiateurs sur certains trottoirs (les tests paraissent assez concluants, mais certains cobayes démunis d'iWatch n'étaient pas aux rendez-vous, ce qui entache un peu les statistiques établies).

*AFP= A Faire Peur  :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2014)

Il fait griller et mange le poisson d'avril

Jean-Jacques en avait marre des blagues du 1er avril qu'on lui faisait et du poisson qu'on lui accrochait dans le dos. Alors, pour en finir avec cette coutume qu'il juge détestable, il a fait griller le poisson d'avril et l'a mangé.


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2014)

Jean marc, héros de son temps a valsé hier pour une sombre histoire d'addiction au BN a moteur, un truc illégal du même acabits que DSK avec sa b*$ (m'enfin z"avez compris  )
ce héros affable est maintenant déplorable, bien qu'improbable dans son aire de porc de nantes rempli de gonnes (qu'est ce qu'elles sont gonnes ces bretonnes pfff   )


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2014)

Jean-François Coppé demande à être déçu par François hollande. "Il fait ma politique, a t-il déclaré d'un air affligé, je demande au Président de faire une vraie politique de gauche afin que mon parti soit dans une réelle opposition".
Interrogé sur cette requête la présidence a assuré avoir proposé le poste de premier ministre à Jean-François Coppé. Celui-ci aurait refusé en arguant "ça va pas, non, je veux être président en 2017".


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

_Au premier temps d'Manuel Valls,
Le PS, il pourrit déjà,
Au premier temps d'Manuel Valls
L'est tout seul mais ça n'dur'ra pas
Il parie qu'la France est bien sure,
Il parie qu'elle tourne à l'effroi
il parie que tout se mesure
à la poigne, à la com', à tout ça

Manuel Valls a pas l'temps
Hollande lui offr' le temps
Hollande lui offr' le temps
de s'offrir des détours
mais il est à la bourre
on attend l'redress'ment
Manuel Valls a pas l'temps
c'est pas tell'ment bandant
c'est pas tell'ment bandant
mais tout aussi navrant
qu'un Ayrault décevant
Manuel Valls a pas l'temps
l'est pas là pour 20 ans
l'est là pour dans 3 ans
l'est là pour dans 3 ans
Et pour encore 5 ans
Manuel Valls a pas l'temps
d's'occuper d'tes 20 ans,
d's'occuper d'mes 100 ans
d's'occuper des perdants
A chaque carrefour
Dans Paris sans amour
sous le français printemps
Manuel Valls mettra l'temps
Manuel Valls metra l'temps
Patientra pas 20 ans
Pour être président
Le pouvoir c'est maint'nant !
Trois cent trente fois par ans
montrer sa poigne aux gens.
_​


----------



## ranxerox (1 Avril 2014)

pause scientifique :

les chiens se mettent toujours dans l'axe nord-sud lorsqu'il font caca




- entendu à europe 1 -
- haute valeur scientifique -


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Avril 2014)

ranxerox a dit:


> pause scientifique :
> 
> les chiens se mettent toujours dans l'axe nord-sud lorsqu'il font caca
> 
> ...



explication du phénomène:
ceci est vrai dans l'hémisphère nord. En effet, les chiens pensent que leur déjection va alors tomber vers le sud, les épargnants ainsi des nettoyages fastidieux.
C'est l'inverse dans l'hémisphère sud où ils se positionnent dans l'axe sud-nord.

Les chiens sur l'équateur se positionnent est-ouest. On ne sait pas encore pourquoi.

Source C.N.R.S


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Les chiens sur l'équateur se positionnent est-ouest. On ne sait pas encore pourquoi.



Une des explications possibles est qu'ils veulent être en harmonie avec la nature en suivant le mouvement du jour, qui se lève à l'est et se couche à l'ouest.


----------



## ergu (3 Avril 2014)

*Royal - Sapin
Pour un gouvernement alerte, l'oeil vif, la truffe humide et le poil brillant !
*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> *Royal - Sapin
> Pour un gouvernement alerte, l'oeil vif, la truffe humide et le poil brillant !
> *​



en effet !







​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2014)

*Ce matin, les services secrets français ont procédé à l'arrestation de Jack, le fils légitime de Pol Pot, dirigeant sanguinaire du Cambodge entre 1976 et 1979.*
*Jack Pot avait réussi à s'infiltrer à la Française des Jeux où il était chargé de la promotion de L'Euromillion.*
*Le seul regret qu'il ait exprimé lors de son arrestation c'est d'être à présent dans l'incapacité d'aller voir sa maman pour la Fête des Khmers.*​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

*Un journaliste de l'AFP, présent lors de fouilles d'anciennes tranchées allemandes situées sur le front de la Somme en 14-18 a été licencié pour "insulte à l'égard de nos valeureux adversaires" par le Comité du Centenaire de la Grande Guerre.*

*En effet, alors que des chercheurs avaient découvert un ustensile rouillé destiné probablement à l'éclairage de la tranchée, il s'était écrié : "P..... c'est une sacrée lampe de boche !!!!"*

*Aucune circonstance atténuante ne lui a été retenue malgré qu'au moment de son exclamation il argumenta être passablement enrhumé.*

*Il a été licencié sur le champ ... (de bataille, bien entendu - NDLR) ......*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2014)

Un habitant de Tokyo s'est fait hara-kiri avec un grain de riz qu'il avait consciencieusement taillé pour qu'il soit tranchant. Il lui a fallu plusieurs mois pour parvenir à ses fins.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Un habitant de Tokyo s'est fait hara-kiri avec un grain de riz qu'il avait consciencieusement taillé pour qu'il soit tranchant. Il lui a fallu plusieurs mois pour parvenir à ses fins.



 ... J'imagine l'impatience du gars qui, dans le cadre du seppuku traditionnel, devait attendre qu'il ait fini de se harakiriter pour lui trancher la tête ... nul doute qu'on ait trouvé 2 cadavres, l'un avec les tripes à l'air surmontées d'un grain de riz, et l'autre, tout hérissé, crispé et vert de rage !!!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------

*A partir du 1er avril il est interdit aux pêcheurs Inuits de déambuler avec leurs "trous à pêche" sur le dos.*

*En effet, on ne compte plus les accidents où les malheureux ayant perdu incidemment leurs "trous à pêche", se retournent pour les retrouver et tombent dedans avec les conséquences que l'on devine.*​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------

*L'administration communale de la ville de Bouillon en Belgique et sur le territoire de laquelle se trouve le château féodal du même nom, part à la chasse aux nombreuses friteries (plus d'une centaine !) installées au pied dudit château.*

*En effet, ne pourront subsister que celles dont les propriétaires prouveront qu'ils sont les descendants en ligne directe des assiégeants ayant reçu des tonnes d'huile bouillante sur la gueule lors du siège de la place forte au 10ième siècle.*

*C'est vraisemblablement à ce moment là que certains assiégeants découvrirent le secret de la frite (parce que d'après les livres d'histoire, ils avaient une "sacrée patate"), tandis que d'autres s'étant aventurés à courir nus sous les murailles du château inventèrent incidemment la fricadelle.*​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

ps : C'est d'ailleurs à ce moment que certains on détourné la pub OASIS en transformant le "be fruit" en "be frit" ... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

*L'Union Syndicale des agriculteurs met en garde ses membres contre le danger des nouvelles trayeuses automatiques mises sur le marché à partir de janvier 2014.*

*En effet, de nombreux agriculteurs (principalement des isolés) sont décédés suite à l'usage inadéquat de ce nouveau type de trayeuses - Des critères moraux nous interdisent d'entrer dans les détails de ces manipulations.*

*Rappelons toutefois aux personnes éventuellement concernées que ces nouvelles trayeuses, une fois mises en marche s'arrêtent automatiquement dès qu'un volume de 15 litres est atteint et qu'il est impossible de les déconnecter manuellement.*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2014)

*Depuis des décennies, des chercheurs se penchent sur l'incidence qu'aurait eu Jésus dans le cadre du match de foot ayant opposé Bethléem à Jérusalem, match s'étant soldé par une victoire de Bethléem par 62 à 0.*

*De l'examen minutieux de différents écrits d'époque, il appert que l'incidence de Jésus a été NULLE - en effet, il a été prouvé qu'à la date du match, Jésus était suspendu !*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2014)

Mireille Mathieu est une star en Russie. Chaque matin elle se rend au Kremlin pour rendre un petit service à Vladimir Poutine : le raser. De ce fait elle y a gagné un surnom : "Rase Poutine".


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Avril 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Mireille Mathieu est une star en Russie. Chaque matin elle se rend au Kremlin pour rendre un petit service à Vladimir Poutine : le raser. De ce fait elle y a gagné un surnom : "Rase Poutine".



elle vient de loin. Bravo. Essayes encore une fois


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> elle vient de loin. Bravo. Essayes encore une fois



Toute l'Espagne est fière de voir un de ses enfants devenir premier ministre en France. Même Julio Iglesias, autre espagnol célèbre, a salué - à sa façon - cette promotion. Il a réécrit les paroles de son tube " Manuela " qui est devenu " Manuel Valls ".


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Avril 2014)

Je vois que tu ne manques pas de verges.

Un accord sur le climat adoptÃ© in extremis Ã  lâissue dâun dÃ®ner de famille | Le Gorafi.fr Gorafi News Network

Enfin, on s'attaque au dérèglement climatique.


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2014)

Et si tous les commentaires dans les journaux soit-disant sérieux étaient de la qualité de ceux du Gorafi on se porterait beaucoup mieux


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (13 Avril 2014)

Tu dis ça, parce que tu n'aimes pas le jus d'orange.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2014)

Tout le monde connaît l'histoire d'Adam et Ève. 

Ève a été créée à partir d'une côte d'Adam. Ce qu'on sait moins est qu'avant utiliser une côte Dieu avait voulu utiliser un testicule (du même Adam). Malheureusement il a dû renoncer après avoir malencontreusement fait tomber le testicule dans la marmite de potage qu'il préparait en même temps qu'il créait Ève. Alors il a pris une côte.

D'où l'expression " il y a une couille dans le potage ".


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Avril 2014)

sinon, ça aurait été:
il y a du mou dans la corde à noeud.


----------



## loustic (14 Avril 2014)

*Des tests ADN en masse...*

Les 23 287 membres du forum de MacGé vont être
soumis à des tests ADN.

Cette annonce a été faite ce matin par la Préfecture
qui ajoute vouloir ainsi déterminer si quelques malheureux
ont pu subir des agressions de la part de mudus pervers.
Cependant, d'après des souces bien informées, aucune plainte
à ce jour n'a été déposée.

Il est recommandé à la population du forum de rester calme
et de ne pas manifester. Tout devrait bien se passer.

Agence Fausse Presse


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Avril 2014)

Damned je suis repéré.


----------



## loustic (17 Avril 2014)

Qui sont les mudus ?
Ils sont les modératurs
Qui par des mots des ratures
Cassent la littérature
Leur tâche est ardue


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2014)

Côte d'Azur
​Au vu des prix de l'immobilier, de la concentration de voitures de luxe, des très grandes fortunes, des nouveaux milliardaires russes, des nababs des pays pétroliers, la Mer a pris une décision.
La Mer a désormais des reflets d'or pur.
Interrogé au fond de son cercueil, Charles Trenet a indiqué que sur le fond il serait plutôt d'accord mais que pour la rime ce n'est pas terrible...

_La mer
Qu'on voit danser le long des golfes clairs
A des reflets d'or pur
La mer
Des reflets changeants
Sous la pluie_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Avril 2014)

Bonjour les grattes-papier !

je me présente petit_louis, mécène se battant pour la liberté de la presse et une meilleure diffusion de la publicité.

je voulais vous dire que j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.
mais je trouve qu'il manque un peu de couleur et de gaité dans vos dépêches.
où est la joie de la ménagère qui a réussi à trouver 3 paquets de pâtes pour le prix de 2 ?
les yeux humides de l'enfant qui reçoit sa Playstation nouvelle génération ?
du retraité qui profite de ses derniers instants avec de bonnes couches et un bon dentier ?
du chef d'entreprise qui apporte la vérité à tout ces consommateurs ?

allez quoi...faites moi confiance pour gérer nos intérêts...et les vôtres dans un second temps!

bon on se télébouffe !

*insérer ici une phrase de conclusion d'une totale banalité*

cdt,

petit_louis


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2014)

*Communiqué
*
Le Directoire du Gorafi qui, bien qu'ayant prévenu sur son site que les contributions extérieures à sa rédaction n'iraient pas plus loin que la corbeille, le Directoire, donc, avait bien repéré cet alien ouvert sur ce forum et pensait pouvoir en douce y piquer quelques idées parce qu'en ce moment "on ne trouve plus rien à annoncer, la preuve, Legritch n'en poste plus dans les actualités amusantes ou pas de ce même forum".
Mais s'apercevant que ce fil, créé par un certain ZeBig (zebig quoi, je vous le demande), n'est pas plus vivant qu'une limace posée dans de la sciure, le Directoire du Gorafi a finalement décidé de ne pas en piquer les idées toutes moisies.

Signé Jean-François Buissière* président du Directoire du Gorafi

* compte FB requis


----------



## legritch (29 Avril 2014)

Qui?


----------



## ergu (29 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Qui?



*!!! EXCLUSIF !!!*

* La fameuse Kate que tous les forumeurs connaissent bien dans ce genre de circonstances aurait été agressée par un cuisinier chinois qui l'aurait prise pour un canard...
Cuisinier chinois pourtant amoureux d'elle et vivant avec elle une singulière passion pour la radio et les bons de réduction.
Cuisinier chinois voulant au passage frapper tout le monde.* 

* Arrêté par la police, il aurait déclaré :* 

* "J'ai laqué Kate ! Kick all !* 
* Je l'aime or pis !*
* on kiff ondes et bons !"*​


----------



## loustic (29 Avril 2014)

Des glandes mammaires implantées dans les fesses des femmes.

On apprend, de source bien informée, que l'Institut GAROFI a réalisé avec succès
l'implantation de glandes mammaires dans les fesses de dix-huit femmes volontaires.
Ces femmes se portent bien et allaitent déjà les bébés qui leur sont confiés.
L'allaitement simultané de plusieurs bébés est encore au stade d'expérimentation
mais le Professeur Garofstein estime qu'une nounou implantée pourra bientôt
nourrir quatre bébés.
En relation avec cette expérimentation, le marché de la lingerie féminine présentera
des soutiens-gorge fessiers.


Trente-six fesses font dix-huit culs.


----------



## patlek (29 Avril 2014)

Tiens:


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2014)

Le Gorafi tient à faire savoir que, tel le Monde® dans ses plus belles années, c'est un journal sérieux et informé, mais aussi il ne publie pas de photographies.

Le Gorafi ne floode pas non plus 

*Viré à cause d'un pet*​Le conseiller S. Brem... au cabinet ministériel de Ségolène Royal a été muté dans une sous-préfecture d'un des DOM. Au calme dans son propre bureau à étudier le dossier méthanisation, il a comme on dit quand ça pue &#8220;laché une grosse caisse&#8220;.
S'incommodant lui-même S.B. se lève pour ouvrir la fenêtre et c'est à ce moment que la Ministre entre dans le bureau sans être précédée par un huissier. Ségolène Royal, la narine affutée a fait un léger malaise et a dû être aspergée de Chanel N°5 afin qu'elle retrouve ses esprits.
Plus tard, elle a fait signaler par tweet l'éviction de S.B.
Celui-ci a beau avoir fait valoir que c'est le dossier méthanisation qui lui avait fait exprimer ces effluves, la ministre n'a rien voulu savoir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Les saucisses allemandes mécontentes après l'Eurovision, de nos correspondants à Berlin, Hambourg, Bonn, Munich - 13 mai 2014

Après une fin de semaine placée sous le signe de l'Eurovision, des mécontentements n'ont pas tardé à se faire entendre en Allemagne. Wollwurst, Brätwurst, Münchner Weißwurst et consorts ont déclaré que Conchita Wurst n'était pas la mieux placée pour représenter le monde de la saucisse.

Habituées à réaliser des performances pouvant durer jusqu'à 10 minutes, la représentation de Conchita Wurst qui n'a duré que 3m20 (!) les ont laissé froides. Contacté par notre correspondant à Berlin, Wollwurst dénonce le peu de souplesse que Conchita Wurst à mis dans sa présentation, alors que la Münchner Weißwurst, interrogé juste après la fin de la chanson, la déclare bien trop grande pour les représenter: "c'est inadmissible, elle fait au moins deux fois la taille réglementaire", une accusation que la Brätwurst trouve stupide "elle est peut être fine, mais elle est grande et belle".

Elles ne manquent pas non plus de faire remarquer que l'Allemagne n'a pas chanté une chanson propice à se faire manger, ce qui les désenchantent encore un peu plus "si au moins on s'était faite sauter dans la poêle !" dénoncent-elles en c&#339;ur.

[youtube]BFuGH2Kp9dI[/youtube]

Le sujet sur la saucisse étant délicat, elles conseillent au prétendant au titre de l'Eurovision 2015 d'éviter de resservir ça avec la Kartoffelsalat, de peur de voir tout les lands se révolter contre le gagnant ! On craint le pire alors que l'Eurovision demande d'avoir la patate pour pouvoir gagner.

Pour terminer, la Suède aurait du gagner. Les saucisses n'auraient pas été plus contentes, mais la chanson étant beaucoup mieux, la contestation aurait été surement plus atténuée. Les Suédois, préférant le Smulton, on trouvé le gagnant bien trop chaud.

[youtube]5PQJI-3LW-8[/youtube]


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juin 2014)

Je découvre seulement aujourd'hui avec stupéfaction le nom de l'auteur de ce fil, pourtant épinglé (le fil, l'auteur, si seulement ce n'était que ça...).
Je comprends donc à quoi il passe son temps et ça explique mieux mes ennuis.

Il faut tout d'abord savoir que nous ne sommes pas tout à fait des hominidés. Les "big" se sont en effet détachés du singe très tôt au cours de l'évolution pour former une branche évolutive entre les chimpanzés et les homo sapiens, le big sapiens. Celui-ci a essaimé en Europe où il ne laisse jamais indifférent, en raison des avancées dont il a été à l'origine partout où il est présent, dans des domaines aussi différent que la pensée philosophique, les sciences humaines, les sciences dures. Personne ne peut nier l'influence positive sur la civilisation du big didou (naturellement), mais aussi du big orneau, du big malion, et, jusqu'à il y a peu, du big leboski.
Cette proximité avec les singes nous est très importante, mais comme en toute chose, il faut savoir garder mesure, et je me dois de vous alerter. J'en profite pour vous demander de l'aide.

Voilà.

Comme tous les big, je suis profondément philantrope (et pithécophile, sans connotation autre que de souhaiter l'amélioration de la condition des singes, même si ça n'est manifestement pas aussi restrictif pour tous).
Je dispose donc dans les Ardennes d'un grand parc naturel ou je recueille des bonobos orphelins, qui nous sont envoyés du mone entier. les derniers sont un couple de soeurs provenant des égouts de New York où il s'étaient réfugiés après l'arrestion de leurs parents par une milice mormone (personne ne sait pourquoi, mais c'est pour dire...).
Le gardien de cette réserve est un vieux belge un peu bougon, d'aspect sympathique (dont j'aurais donc dû me méfier) qui semblait faire correctement son travail, mais dont, à l'évidence je dois me séparer.

Depuis quelques temps, je suis en effet confronté à une surprenante "épidémie". Les naissances de bonobos à l'étrange aspect se multiplient. Ces animaux posent d'énormes problèmes, et leurs troubles du comportement, générateurs de difficultés d'intégraton et de graves conflits, est totalement inexplicable. 
Tout d'abord ils ne répondent plus qu'au prénom "Léon". Ceci est un grand malheur pour moi, car, fidèle de la marque Apple, j'appelle souvent "Marc" mes bonobos marqué d'un beau rouge sur leur postérieur, pour des raisons évidentes (quelle plus belle référence à Apple que le rouge d'un Marc Bonobo ?). Ensuite, leurs cris ont une sonorité très inhabituelle, comme s'ils avaient un accent bizarre ou rigolo, et ils ne sont pas du tout pris au sérieux par les autres animaux, quand ils sont compris, et c'est loin d'être toujours le cas. Et ils ne font rien pour arranger les choses : ils poussent toujours leur cri "une fois", au lieu d'essayer plusieurs fois. 
Ils ne supportent plus de vivre en hauteur, dans les arbres, mais ne se sentent à l'aise que sur des surfaces plates. 
Pour la nourriture, c'est devenu infernal. Ils ne mangent plus que notre nourriture de base, de vieilles frites assorties de moules ayant fait leur temps, mais fournies gratuitement par un partenaire de la restauration rapide belge. Une sorte de tic gène considérablement leur alimentation et devient source de dénutrition. Dès qu'ils ont leur cornet de frite à la patte, ils la retournent pour contempler la face dorsale de leur poignet, faisant chuter leur repas. Un peu comme s'ils étaient habités par l'irrépressible envie de regarder une montre pour donner l'heure dès qu'on leur donne leurs frites. 
Sinon, impossible de leur faire manger le moindre fruit. Je ne vous parle évidemment pas des factures de bières à la banane qui ont explosé.

Je me demande donc si mon gardien belge ne vit pas trop au milieu (voire beaucoup trop au milieu) de certains de nos pensionnaires. Quant à cette montre belge, reconnaissable par son brasselet en cuir de moule tanné par les embruns de la Mer du Nord, retrouvée par le vétérinaire, elle est quand même très pertubante... Une montre suisse, je veux bien : tout le monde sait qu'une des activités principales des bonobos est de faire passer en fraude aux frontières des bijoux de luxe en les cachant dans leurs cavités naturelles. Mais quel bonobo pourrait confondre une montre belge avec un bijou de luxe ?

Il est donc urgent que je me sépare de Theb..., enfin, de mon gardien.
Je n'exigerai pas de vous son poil soyeux, ni son implication auprès des bonobos (si elle pouvait être moins profonde, même, ça m'arrangerait), mais les conditions de vie sont rudes, la nourriture monotone (la même que les bonobos, des surplus de frites et de moules, pas toujours hyperfraîches et n'ayant pas connu le bonheur d'une parfaite chaîne du froid), mais parfaitement acceptable pour un belge. Surtout avec les quelques fruits et la bière à la banane à volonté. Je suis prêt à restaurer un peu le baraquement (une vieille baraque à frites de la place Polaert, évidemment) et remplacer la friteuse, abîmée, c'est vrai, par des tentatives malheureuses de faire frire différentes choses que je ne saurais nommer par le gardien actuel.
Merci pour vos propositions.

PS : non, et d'ailleurs, j'ai des, enfin, un ami belge (bon, que je ne vois plus depuis qu'il m'a emmené mangé dans un Léon de Bruxelles). Et j'adore les poètes romantiques flamands (non, là, je déconne).


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2015)

*Une étude scientifique japonaise pour le moins surprenante !*

Le professeur Mitsuhirato et son équipe de chercheurs ont mené pendant des mois une étude qui tend à démonter que les baleines sont à l'origine de la disparition de nombreuses espèces de poissons.

Pendant longtemps nous avons pensé que les baleines se nourrissaient de krill et plancton. Or les recherches du professeur Mitsuhirato viennent bouleverser ces certitudes. Alors que son équipe cherchait les lieux de reproductions des cétacés, elle a fait une découverte étonnante. Armée de sonars pour suivre les baleines durant leur voyage dans les grands fonds, l'équipe du professeur fut étonnée de voir que lorsque qu'elles traversaient un banc de poissons, celui-ci était comme amputé d'un grand nombre d'individus. Croyant à un effet d'eau ou de déplacement de populations à l'intérieur du banc, l'équipe du professeur Mitsuhirato équipa une baleine d'une caméra pour vérifier cette hypothèse de déplacement. Les informations transmises par la caméra leur fit froid dans le dos. Ils découvrirent que les baleines se nourrissent de poissons lors de leur voyage dans les grands fonds. Dans les faits et après plusieurs mois d'études, il apparait que tous les poissons d'une taille inférieure ou égale à deux pieds sont consommés par les cétacés.

Cette découverte vient ébranler nos croyances sur la disparition des espèces aquatiques. Jusqu'à lors, on nous répétait que le dérèglement climatique et la surpêche étaient les facteurs déterminant dans la raréfaction des espèces marines. Or cette étude met un point final à ces certitudes et nous révèle un nouvel ennemi, la baleine. Nous comprenons maintenant pourquoi le Japon n'a pas ratifié le traité d'interdiction de pêche sur cette espèce. Pire, nous devrions aider ce peuple à réduire la population de cétacés afin de favoriser le retour des autres espèces marines et ainsi clouer le bec de tous ces empêcheurs de tourner en rond !


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Hors les recherches
> Hors cette étude
> n'a pas ratifier



Cillab sors de ce corps !


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Cillab sors de ce corps !


Tel est pris qui croyait prendre…


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

Revival…
Ça dira rien à personne (ou pas grand'monde, mais que les meilleur(e)s, hein ! ), mais ça cadre avec ce thera… ce trheda… ce sujet.


*Un phénomène inexpliqué*​
Selon une étude récente du C.I.R.C.I.B.R.E.I.M.U.P.U.R.A. _(Centre Indépendant de Recherche Comportementale sur l'Influence les Bénéfices et les Risques de l'Environnement Informatique en Milieu Urbain, Péri-Urbain, Rural, et Autres)_, organisme affilié au CNRS mais pas beaucoup, et sur ces fonds propres, étude dont les données chiffrées seront publiés prochainement en langue anglaise dans une publication de grand renom mais sur abonnement, selon cette étude, donc, portant sur un échantillon représentatif de la population mâle pubère et hétérosexuelle de langue française (cajuns exceptés), *le taux de clic *à l'affichage du tableau de bord utilisateur concernant le sujet spécifique _"autoportraits"_ dans le forum Portfolio sur le site de macg.com serait *notoirement supérieur* si la dernière contribution affichée est le fait de *mademoisellecha* que s'il s'agit de *mamyblue*.

Le sentiment de méfiance spontanée ressenti à l'égard de la femme suisse ne parait pas être en cause dans ce résultat d'étude.

D'autres études complémentaires sont en cours pour affiner l'analyse de ce phénomène.
Il donnera lieu à publication quand la fiablilité desdits résultats sera avérée et ne souffrira aucune approximation.

Affaire à suivre…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2015)

Euh ! Roberto ! C'est toi ??????? 
Si c'est toi, viens dans mon bras mon ami (référence à l'Inuit qui a voulu se taper un morse NDLR) ... 
Mais ce serait trop beau ...


----------



## Roberto Vendez (7 Mai 2015)

Ah ben siiiii…
Le pilou pilou !
Les chemises d'informaticien !
 

*Dans mes braaaaaas !

*
_
J'ai même mis un tradada sur la terrasse !_


----------

